# Transplanting a persimmon tree???



## BIGABOW (Sep 15, 2009)

Have any of you ever done it?
We have two small trees close to camp that produce and they are  not even 5 foot tall, considering transplanting them during the rifle season to a better location. I also have a nice stand of trees here at home that have finally started producing after 10 years of growing.

what would be the best time and the safest method( so not to kill the tree, any suggestions or success stories would be appreciated


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2009)

When the tree goes dormant dig up as much of the rootball as possible. Throw in a hand full of triple phosphate in the new hole to promote new roots.


----------



## Hodaka (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd just try moving one of them this year. I haven't done it with a persimmon but have with other trees/big shrubs. The method I used is to root prune the plant, then dig it several months later. Ideally, you'd have done your root pruning back in early summer. Even though the tree will go winter dormant soon, the root system will still grow and form new small roots over the winter.

If want to try it, use a sharp-shooter and go around the tree several inches inside where you will ultimately dig the tree. You'd cut as deeply as you can straight down. What happens is new fine roots will form at the cut. These new roots will help the tree take up enough water to survive after you move it. Then I'd wait as late as I could to dig and transplant it.

You need to keep it really watered good both after you prune the roots and especially for the first year after you move it.

You need to be especially careful to preserve as many roots as possible when you finally dig it and be careful not to damage them when you replant it. Don't try to lift the tree with the root ball unsupported, you'll break way too many roots. Slide it out of the hole on a tarp or something to transport.

The planting hole needs to be worked up very wide and as deep as you were able to dig the roots so they can regrow quickly. Water, water, water.


----------



## GC1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I will tell you it's not easy!  A persimmon tree is very tough and has a lot more root than I would've thought.  We transplanted one last year that was about 2" in diameter.  It was a job!!!  And, the tree still hasn't recovered.  It's still green but put on very few/small leaves.  We dug it up in Feb and re-planted the same day.  We used an auger to dig the new hole about 4 feet deep and 4 feet square to get all the roots in.
 I've also read that it can take several years for the tree to start bearing fruit again.


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks that is a lot to soak in, Hodaka How often/much  would you say to water, a 5 gal bucket or a 55 gal bucket?


----------



## Hodaka (Sep 15, 2009)

Get the soil wet then just keep the root area moist. You seen those tree bags that hang on the tree and drip out water over a day or two? They are better than going by and pouring out a bucket or three that ends up running off and not soaking in. Most nurseries that keep trees will have them for sale. You might not want to hang them on the tree, a couple of metal fence posts could be used instead. I've seen those bags that held maybe 5 or as much as 20 gallons.

Persimmons are tough trees. You can mow them down over and over in a pasture and they seem to never quit coming back......try to transplant one and you may never get one to live.......that's why I said to just try doing one......heck, doing one sounds like enough work for anybody anyway.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Sep 16, 2009)

I transplanted a 3 inch caliper one in Feb. Used a decent sized tree spade and it is doing good but no fruit this year. I filled up a 50 gal drumb with water and put a valve at the bottom that had a battery operated timer on it so that i could get water without me being there. I wouldn't fert it til after establishment in fear of the fert. burning the newly cut roots. I would go 2 to 3 gallons twice a week per inch of tree caliper til establishment. Make sure to put a barrier around it or a buck will forsure rub his head on it.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 16, 2009)

Another option would be to just order some seedlings from the Ga.Forestry Commission.Considerably less work! 

Either way,it'll be a good while before you get any fruit to speak of.
www.gatrees.org


----------



## dkwillfly (Sep 17, 2009)

They will readily grow from seed.  
Should you decide to transplant, prune the roots on one side of the tree with a spade 24 to 30 " from the trunk.  This will allow feeder roots to grow nead the tree giving you a better root system closer to the trunk.


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 17, 2009)

Great options fellas thanks


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of a persimmon tree and the leaves.  I have several small trees that I think may be persimmons but not sure


----------



## Hodaka (Sep 18, 2009)

What most are beginning to look like now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Persimmon.jpg

Good bark and leaf pics.

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=29


----------



## Hodaka (Sep 18, 2009)

In the second link there's a statement:

Form: A small to medium sized tree to 60 feet with a round-topped crown of crooked branches. In forest stands the stem may be straight, tall, and slender.

Who has ever seen a 60ft. persimmon?

I have seen *one* over 60ft, probably closer to 100ft in my dendrology class at the UGA Whitehall Forest. There were about 30 people in the class. Nobody could figure out what it was, I remember saying the bark looks like a mature persimmon but it can't be that cause I've never seen one over 20ft. tall.  That was one of my few correct answers all quarter.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Sep 18, 2009)

There is one in the middle of the field where our property is and its probably close to 60ft tall and produces thousands of persimmons every year. Thing is massive, i'll take a picture of it this weekend to show you


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 18, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i transplanted 2 dozen- 10 years ago that were 2 feet tall and I will be hunting over them this year as 80% of them have fruit on them this year! It was a great investment years ago.



yEP THESE AT MY HOUSE ARE MORE THAN 12 AND HAVE JUST NOW MATURED, THERE ARE A COUPLE THAT ARE SMALL ENOUGH TO TRANSPLANT STILL


----------

